# How to heat a shrimp Jar/Bowl



## AquaBonsai99 (19 Mar 2022)

I really want to  make a shrimp bowl/jar "aquarium" for cherry shrimp and other Neocaridina   but I live  in the uk and my tanks get cold without a heater, and I have no idea on how to heat the bowl/jar. I could buy a Nano heater, but i think that would be overkill. I was also thinking I could place several jar/bowls on a reptile heat mat, but I'm not sure. What are your suggestions, and what do you think I should do?


----------



## MirandaB (19 Mar 2022)

How cold do you think the tanks get?
I have "cull" Neocaridina living outside in my tubs in the UK without any issues


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (19 Mar 2022)

it gets around 17c in my unheated tank


----------



## MirandaB (19 Mar 2022)

AquaBonsai99 said:


> it gets around 17c in my unheated tank


I'd say not a problem at all for the shrimp


----------



## Blacksheep1 (19 Mar 2022)

Neo’s are happy at 17c ! You shouldn’t need a heater. Are they on a window ledge by any chance ?


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (19 Mar 2022)

no, they are on a shelf, lit up, but not in direct sunlight. thanks for the responses, and do they breed at that temp?


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (19 Mar 2022)

@MirandaB, how cold do your tubs get?


----------



## MirandaB (19 Mar 2022)

AquaBonsai99 said:


> @MirandaB, how cold do your tubs get?


Cold enough to be under an inch of ice in the Winter at times,the tubs are outside permanently and not covered


----------



## foxfish (19 Mar 2022)

A simple reptile heat mat would just raise the temp above average room temp or a better one with a controller would take it a little higher.
They work very well with small cubes but not so well with tall thin vessels.


----------



## Jaseon (20 Mar 2022)

I dont think you should be experimenting with anything live in small jars, and stick to plants.


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (21 Mar 2022)

Jaseon said:


> I don't think you should be experimenting with anything live in small jars, and stick to plants.


I wanted to make 4 nano cubes out of acrylic, each should be about 5 litres, for some shrimp/snails, and have some "fish"bowls as well as ecoshperes on a nano tankshelf, I have seen it before and its not too small for neos or anything like that


----------



## Andy Pierce (21 Mar 2022)

MirandaB said:


> How cold do you think the tanks get?  I have "cull" Neocaridina living outside in my tubs in the UK without any issues


Pretty cool.  Can you describe / photo the outside tubs?  I'd be interested to see what this looks like.  What kind of maintenance do you do (if any) on the outside tubs?


----------



## Jaseon (21 Mar 2022)

AquaBonsai99 said:


> I have seen it before and its not too small for neos or anything like that


Me too, but doesnt necessarily make it right? Im not trying to be a knob its just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## tiger15 (21 Mar 2022)

The water temp in my shrimp bowls by the window fluctuates between 17C at  night to 22C during the day in winter.  Cherry shrimp are subtropical and do well in an unheated room.   In fact I am more concerned about overheating in summer where temp can hit 30C in the afternoon from direct sunlight.   I would not put a heater in a small bowl as there is greater risk of cooking than chilling.  Although my shrimp thrive, they don’t multiply in a small volume so I’m changing direction and want to keep betta instead.  However, betta are tropical and do not like winter low temp, so what other options do I have.


----------



## MirandaB (23 Mar 2022)

Andy Pierce said:


> Pretty cool.  Can you describe / photo the outside tubs?  I'd be interested to see what this looks like.  What kind of maintenance do you do (if any) on the outside tubs?


I'll do a photo tomorrow when I come back from work 
They're just 90lt black pond tubs mostly,full of various pond weeds and I just give them a 50% wc once a month just to get some minerals in the water for the snails.
Populated with anything that decides to take up residence and supplement the diet of most of my fish if they're suitable.
The shrimp initially got accidentally added at some point and after seeing that they were more than happy I added more and leave them to their own devices.


----------



## zozo (23 Mar 2022)

Them shrimps will be happy as long as it doesn't freeze...


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (23 Mar 2022)

Andy Pierce said:


> Pretty cool.  Can you describe / photo the outside tubs?  I'd be interested to see what this looks like.  What kind of maintenance do you do (if any) on the outside tubs?


i would take a photo, but i havent made them yet! edit; i just realised that was directed to @MirandaB, not me, sorry


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (23 Mar 2022)

Andy Pierce said:


> Pretty cool.  Can you describe / photo the outside tubs?  I'd be interested to see what this looks like.  What kind of maintenance do you do (if any) on the outside tubs?


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (23 Mar 2022)

Jaseon said:


> Me too, but doesnt necessarily make it right? Im not trying to be a knob its just a pet peeve of mine.


I completely agree with you, keeping fish in bowls is wrong, and shouldn't happen. the correct use for "fish" bowls in the aquarium hobby is for plants/ for use as an ecosphere, or as a planted shrimp bowl.


----------



## Jaseon (23 Mar 2022)

AquaBonsai99 said:


> or as a planted shrimp bowl.


I dont think shrimp should be kept in them either.


----------

